# MOOC



## SBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Το γλωσσολογικό μέρος ας το αναλάβουν οι ειδικότεροι, για να τους διευκολύνω αναφέρομαι στο: 
Massive Open Online Course(s)

Γιατί ξεκινάω αυτό το νήμα; Κυρίως για ενημέρωση. Γιατί δεν περνάω αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα στην εκπαίδευση, θέλω κι άλλες. Γιατί μερικά MOOC φαίνονται πολύ ωραία και αξίζει τον κόπο να τα διαδώσω μπας και ενδιαφέρουν κανέναν άλλον. 

Ξεκινάω λοιπόν με αυτά που παρακολουθώ εγώ αυτή την εποχή, και τα δύο από το edX: 

HarvardX: HKS_211.1x Central Challenges of American National Security, Strategy, and the Press

Αυτό μου κίνησε την προσοχή γιατί έχει σχέση με τα τωρινά μου ενδιαφέροντα και ήταν άψογο: έκανε αυτό που υποσχέθηκε, δηλαδή να μας εξασκήσει στο γράψιμο προτάσεων για ζητήματα πολιτικής, στρατηγικής κλπ. Φυσικά πιστεύω ότι επωφελήθηκα γιατί είχα ήδη κάποιες γνώσεις και απλώς επεκτάθηκαν στα των ΗΠΑ. Το καλύτερο ήταν ότι κάθε βδομάδα είχε λίστα με υλικό για διάβασμα σχετικά με ιστορικά και πρόσφατα ζητήματα. 

University_of_TorontoX: BE101x Behavioural Economics in Action

Αυτό το διάλεξα γιατί πριν δυο χρόνια είχα κάνει μια μελέτη σχετικά με την εφαρμογή τέτοιων αρχών στις συγκοινωνίες κι επειδή μου είχε μείνει το παράπονο ότι το έβλεπα από τη μεριά του μηχανικού που διάβασε δυο βιβλία- πασαλείμματα για τα οικονομικά, είπα να δω πώς θα ήταν αν το είχα παρακολουθήσει σαν μάθημα. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από το προηγούμενο, κυρίως γιατί δεν έχει πολύ υλικό για διάβασμα και στηρίζεται στις παρουσιάσεις του διδάσκοντα. Έχει ενδιαφέρον, αλλά με έκανε να ανησυχήσω για τις στατιστικές μου οπότε το επόμενο που θα πάρω θα είναι κάτι με στατιστικές για αρχάριους, γιατί παραέχω σκουριάσει. Αν και μου κινεί κι αυτό την περιέργεια.

Εκτός από τα edX και Coursera που είναι αμερικάνικα (αλλά έχουν συνεργασίες και με άλλα πανεπιστήμια και άλλες γλώσσες), στην Αγγλία από φέτος υπάρχει το Futurelearn. Το οποίο δεν θα πλησιάσω ούτε αν με πληρώνουνε. Γιατί είναι αγγλικό. Και γιατί παρόλο που ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν σπουδαίοι επιστήμονες στα πανεπιστήμια εδώ ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε ο τρόπος διδασκαλίας της Αγγλίας (τα καλύτερα διδακτικά βιβλία για τον κλάδο μου είναι αμερικάνικα).


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2013)

Χαίρομαι που ήταν θετική η εμπειρία και θα έχω απορίες όταν θα το μελετήσω καλύτερα. Προς το παρόν, στέλνω κόσμο να το κοιτάξει, για δικό του όφελος.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Να προσθέσω ότι γράφτηκα σε αυτό, που είναι πείραμα, όχι μάθημα.

ΥΓ Αν ανακαλύψει κανένας κανένα ενδιαφέρον μάθημα να το πει.


----------



## christine (Nov 7, 2013)

Coursera

Παρακολουθώ μαθήματα εδώ και ένα χρόνο και έχω να πω τα καλύτερα. 
Εννοείται πως έχει (πάρα) πολλά βίντεο χαμηλού επιπέδου και πολλά ξεδιάντροπα teasers, αλλά με λίγο ψάξιμο και δοκιμές μπορεί κανείς να βρει ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2013)

Πρώτη ερώτηση (κάποιου που βαριέται να ψάχνει):

Έχει τώρα ή μπορεί να έχει στο μέλλον την προοπτική να συγκροτεί πρόγραμμα σπουδών με εξετάσεις κτλ που θα αναγνωρίζεται από φορείς άλλων κρατών;
Ή απλώς προσφέρει και θα προσφέρει σκέτες γνώσεις;

Διότι, όπως γνωρίζουμε, εδώ ενδιαφέρονται συχνά για τους τύπους, γιατί πού να τρέχεις να βρεις την ουσία...


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2013)

Το ήξερα ότι κάποιος θα το ρώταγε αυτό. MOOC= massive OPEN online education, ΟΡΕΝ σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν κριτήρια επιλογής των μαθητών ή αν υπάρχουν είναι πολύ στοιχειώδη (βέβαια στην Ελλάδα το ανοιχτό πανεπιστήμιο μόνο ανοιχτό δεν είναι, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση που καλύτερα είναι να τη συζητήσουμε καμιά άλλη φορά και έχει πιο πολύ να κάνει με τη μανία των Ελλήνων να αγαπούν την μόρφωση, αλλά όχι για τη μόρφωση αλλά για το χαρτί). 

Στο edX και το coursera έχει για μερικά τη δυνατότητα να πάρεις επί πληρωμή κάποια πιστοποίηση. Όμως τα περισσότερα δεν είναι όπως το πλήρες αντίστοιχο μάθημα στο ίδιο πανεπιστήμιο. Αυτό που παρακολουθώ εγώ για την εξωτερική πολιτική των ΗΠΑ έχει αντίστοιχο μάθημα το οποίο φαντάζομαι θα είναι τουλάχιστον δυο ώρες διδασκαλία τη βδομάδα και κάθε βδομάδα μια εργασία που θα έχει πλήρη βιβλιογραφία, λίγη πρωτότυπη δουλειά κλπ. Το αντίστοιχο MOOC έχει γύρω στη μία ώρα φιλμάκια (η διδασκαλία), ένα τεστ πολλαπλών επιλογών που μπορείς να το κάνεις όσες φορές θες μέχρι να το πετύχεις κάθε βδομάδα και τρεις εργασίες της μίας σελίδας χωρίς βιβλιογραφία κλπ οι οποίες βαθμολογούνται με δύο επιλογές, περνάς/ δεν περνάς. Και η ύλη είναι η μισή του μαθήματος του κανονικού. Πολύ πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα από το κανονικό μάθημα. 

Αλλά, έχουν ξεκινήσει κάποια φουλ προγράμματα σπουδών που ακολουθούν αυτή τη μέθοδο και έχουν πλήρη πιστοποίηση. Το κόστος είναι χαμηλότερο από το κόστος ενός κανονικού προγράμματος στο ίδιο πανεπιστήμιο, φυσικά, και υπάρχει κάποια διαδικασία επιλογής, δηλαδή δεν ισχύει το ένα Ο (open). 
Αλλά να διευκρινίσω ότι αυτά δεν είναι MOOC, είναι με MOOC- format. Δηλαδή πας πανεπιστήμιο χωρίς καμιά ουσιώδη υποστήριξη από το πανεπιστήμιο και πληρώνεις λιγότερα δίδακτρα. Όπως γινόταν πάντα με την εκπαίδευση από απόσταση. Απλά τώρα δεν είναι δι' αλληλογραφίας, είναι δια διαδραστικής διδασκαλίας. Ποιό θα είναι το μέλλον της εκπαίδευσης αυτού του είδους; Είναι νωρίς ακόμα. Και σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να σου πω ποιά θα είναι η στάση του ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ, αν και λογικά θα είναι η ίδια που είναι για κάθε πρόγραμμα εξ αποστάσεως. 

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τα MOOC είναι ότι πολύ λίγοι ολοκληρώνουν τα μαθήματα. Θα αλλάξει τίποτα όταν πληρώνουν; Και ναι και όχι. Ναι, γιατί θα χάσουν τα λεφτά τους- ειδικά αν δεν πρόκειται για λεφτά από υποτροφίες κλπ. Όχι, γιατί χρειάζεται μεγάλη αυτοπειθαρχία για τέτοιες σπουδές. Π.χ. στο Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο του ΗΒ οι τελειόφοιτοι είναι το 1/4 - 1/3 των πρωτοετών. Και ξέρω ότι στο μάθημα Introduction to engineering στην πρώτη εργασία για το σπίτι που είναι κάνα μήνα μετά την έναρξη, έχει παρατήσει τις σπουδές το 40% και μέχρι το τέλος του μαθήματος κι άλλοι. Αυτό συμβαίνει όμως γιατί δεν έχει προαπαιτούμενο μαθηματικά και οι περισσότεροι αγνοούν την προειδοποίηση του πανεπιστημίου ότι πρέπει να είσαι άνετος με την άλγεβρα ή νομίζουν ότι είναι εξπέρ. Και τους έρχεται κατακούτελα. Από την άλλη στα φιλολογικά δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλα ποσοστά εγκατάλειψης. Από την άλλη, και στην Ελλάδα όταν ήμουνα εγώ φοιτήτρια ήμασταν 110 στο δεύτερο έτος και κάθε χρόνο χάναμε καμιά δεκαριά- είκοσι, μείναμε 60 στο πέμπτο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ. Πολύ διαφωτιστικά και χρήσιμα.

Δύσκολο να προβλέψουμε το μέλλον της εκπαίδευσης, αλλά είναι βέβαιο ότι το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της θα είναι στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2013)

Αν όχι στο διαδίκτυο, σίγουρα διαδραστικό. 
Και τελευταία ακούω συνέχεια περί flipped classroom, που είναι αυτό που στο πανεπιστήμιο το λέγανε σεμινάρια, διαβάζεις το υλικό και πας στο μάθημα προετοιμασμένος και αντί για διδασκαλία κάνετε άλλες δραστηριότητες. Φαντάζομαι στη μέση εκπαίδευση, που ήδη έχει μάθει ο μαθητής να διαβάζει μόνος του.

ΥΓ Παρόλο που εκθειάζουν το διαδραστικό είδος εκπαίδευσης οι πάντες, εγώ έχω μερικές επιφυλάξεις, κυρίως γιατί είναι και χρονοβόρο στην προετοιμασία του διδάσκοντα και χρονοβόρο για τον εκπαιδευόμενο. Και όπου είδα εφαρμογή του στο έπακρο είδα και αδιαφορία από τους εκπαιδευόμενους. Δηλαδή κάνουν μόνο τα απολύτως απαραίτητα που τους υποχρεώνεις να κάνουν με κίνητρα (το βαθμό δηλαδή) και κανένας δεν ασχολείται παραπέρα. Δεν ξέρω πώς θα είναι στο μέλλον, αλλά προς το παρόν η περίφημη νεολαία που μεγάλωσε με την τεχνολογία φαίνεται να μαθαίνει με τον ίδιο τρόπο που μάθαιναν κι οι γονείς της: με προσωπικό διάβασμα και εξάσκηση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αν όχι στο διαδίκτυο, σίγουρα διαδραστικό.


Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Το δικτυακό έχει σχέση με την προσβασιμότητα, τη γεφύρωση των αποστάσεων. Και, ακόμα κι αν γράψεις ένα πρόγραμμα + περιεχόμενο για intranet, θα είσαι κουτός να μην προβλέψεις ταυτόχρονα την εφαρμογή του σε internet. 

Ο βαθμός της διαδραστικότητας είναι διαφορετική συζήτηση. Μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις από το σπίτι σου μια παράδοση στο Κέμπριτζ της Μασαχουσέτης, να διαβάσεις την ύλη σου σε ένα κλασικό βιβλίο που απλώς το έχεις σε Kindle και να δώσεις εξετάσεις στο ΚΕΠ της γειτονιάς σου — και να μην υπάρχει τίποτα το διαδραστικό, αλλά να πάρεις πτυχίο ιστορίας του Χάρβαρντ από την γκαρσονιέρα σου στον Βοτανικό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2013)

Ωραία αυτά που λες εκτός απο το Κιντλοβιβλίο. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πεις διαβάζεις στον υπολογιστη σου ένα βιβλίο που αποτελείται από κείμενο, ασκήσεις με άμεση απάντηση, οπτικοακουστικό υλικό κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ωραία αυτά που λες εκτός απο το Κιντλοβιβλίο. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πεις διαβάζεις στον υπολογιστη σου ένα βιβλίο που αποτελείται από κείμενο, ασκήσεις με άμεση απάντηση, οπτικοακουστικό υλικό κλπ.


Μα μπήκες στη διάσταση της διαδραστικότητας με αυτά. Εγώ περιέγραφα πράγματα χωρίς διαδραστική διάσταση. Παιδαγωγικά και τεχνολογικά είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Η προσβασιμότητα, το παιδί που παίρνει πτυχίο του Χάρβαρντ ενώ είναι στον Βοτανικό, είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να έχουμε αύριο. Ο βαθμός της διαδραστικότητας και ο τρόπος που η ύλη θα αξιοποιεί τις νέες τεχνολογίες είναι (ακόμα!) μεγάλη κουβέντα και επένδυση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2013)

Δεν είναι καθόλου κάτι για το μέλλον. Ανέφερα ήδη το μάθημα γλωσσολογίας, αυτό αν θυμάμαι καλά το έκανα το 2008-2009 και τότε ήταν πρωτοπόρα η δομή του. Τώρα όλα τα καινούργια μαθήματα στο ίδιο πανεπιστήμιο οργανώνονται με αυτό τον τρόπο. Και το τι υπάρχει για τους διδάσκοντες εκεί έξω από εργαλεία κλπ είναι απερίγραπτο (και απερίγραπτο κονφούζιο). 
Επίσης όταν ήμουνα Καίμπριτζ ήδη χρησιμοποιούσαμε σε μεγάλο βαθμό όλες τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Και κάναμε μάθημα με κάποιον από το ΜΙΤ μια φορά - σε απευθείας δορυφορική σύνδεση, που θα έλεγαν και στην τηλεόραση.
Το ενδιαφέρον είναι επίσης ότι έχει αρχίσει να εμφανίζεται υλικό από Ελλάδα, όχι πολύ αλλά αρκετό, και αυτό νομίζω οφείλεται στο ότι έχουμε πολύ περιορισμένα μέσα, οπότε ό,τι είναι δωρεάν και ονλάιν είναι μια λύση. 

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να δοκιμάσει μόνος του υπάρχει στο Γκουγκλ το Course Builder, στο οποίο βλέπω ότι ήδη ο ΣΕΒ έχει φτιάξει αυτό. 

Και για όποιον έχει χρόνο για διάβασμα, υπάρχει κι αυτό το βιβλίο (αρκεί το κεφάλαιο που δίνω).


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι καθόλου κάτι για το μέλλον.


Μα δεν είπα ότι είναι κάτι για το μέλλον, είπα ότι «είναι (ακόμα!) μεγάλη κουβέντα». Είναι μια μεγάλη συζήτηση εδώ και δεκαπέντε χρόνια (χοντρικά) γιατί η αξιοποίηση των τεχνολογιών δεν είναι οι ενέσεις διαδραστικότητας εδώ κι εκεί. Θέλεις εντέλει να βάζεις στον ορίζοντά σου τη συνολική αξιοποίηση των τεχνολογιών στο σύνολο της διδασκαλίας, με έξυπνη και σωστή συμμετοχή τόσο του διδασκομένου όσο και του διδάσκοντα (η μεγαλύτερη αποτυχία των τεχνολογιών μέχρι στιγμής είναι στη συμμετοχή των διδασκόντων). Με δυο λόγια: το 2014 θα μπορούσες να έχεις όλα τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια με παρακολούθηση από το σπίτι (κάποια μαθήματα κάποιων σχολών ήδη δίνουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα) και τα βιβλία τους σε PDF. Τίποτα δεν θα ήταν πραγματικά διαδραστικό, αλλά δεν θα είχες κανένα πρόβλημα αιθουσών και καμία δαπάνη σε χαρτί βιβλίων. Είναι πρόοδος, έστω κι αυτό, δεν είναι; Μόνο που η λέξη «πρόοδος» ακούγεται συχνά παράταιρη όταν μιλάμε για το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2013)

Υπάρχουν ένα δυο ζητήματα που είναι προβληματικά σε αυτό το μοντέλο:
Πρώτα πρώτα, γιατί δεν τα παρατάνε τόσο εύκολα οι φοιτητές που πηγαίνουν σε συμβατικά πανεπιστήμια όπως οι φοιτητές εξ αποστάσεως; Η απάντηση είναι απλή: μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η συμμετοχή στην πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα. Στην Ελλάδα μπορεί να ήταν από παλιά εφικτό το να πηγαίνεις μόνο για τις εξετάσεις στο πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το ιδανικό που θα πρέπει να στοχεύουμε. Η άμεση (και δεν εννοώ γρήγορη) επικοινωνία με τον διδάσκοντα και τον συμφοιτητή είναι πολύ σημαντική. Περισσότερες επιστημονικές συζητήσεις είχα κάνει στη λέσχη του ΔΠΘ την ώρα του φαγητού παρά στο σπίτι και πιο πολλές συνεργασίες έχουν ξεκινήσει για μένα στο εστιατόριο του πανεπιστημίου. Και στο κάτω κάτω το πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι μόνο γνώσεις στο αντικείμενό σου, είναι η ευκαιρία να γνωρίσεις κάτι διαφορετικό, να προετοιμάσεις την επαγγελματική σου ζωή πέρα από το όνειρο του βολέματος σε μια δημόσια υπηρεσία κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

Τώρα, για την αντίσταση των διδασκόντων, επειδή αυτό είναι ζήτημα που με απασχολεί: βάλε τον εαυτό σου στη θέση ενός λέκτορα, ας πούμε, χωρίς μονιμότητα. Το παράδειγμά μου θα είναι αναγκαστικά από τα δεδομένα που ξέρω, όχι της Ελλάδας. Το όνειρό σου είναι η μονιμότητα. Δέχεσαι τεράστιες πιέσεις από το πανεπιστήμιό σου να κάνεις δύο πράγματα: α. έρευνα (για την οποία φυσικά θα πρέπει να κάνεις αιτήσεις χρηματοδότησης κλπ) και β. συνεργασίες- είτε με τη βιομηχανία αν είσαι π.χ. μηχανικός, είτε με λεφτάδες που κάνουν δωρεές σε πανεπιστήμια αν είσαι φιλόλογος. Κι ο προϊστάμενός σου ονειρεύεται να σου φορτώσει όλα τα μαθήματα του τμήματος για να μην κουράσει τους αποπάνω σου- για να μην πω και για τα διοικητικά καθήκοντα που θέλουν όλοι να σου φορτώσουν γιατί ξέρουν ότι δεν έχεις μονιμότητα και δεν θα πεις όχι. Έστω ότι δεν έχεις οικογένεια ή κοινωνική ζωή. Έχεις έναν βοηθό ο οποίος είναι κινέζος φοιτητής- παιδί θαύμα στην ειδικότητα αλλά άμα του φορτώσεις κανένα μάθημα θα επαναστατήσουν οι φοιτητές γιατί δεν τον καταλαβαίνει ούτε η μάνα του όταν μιλάει. Και έρχεται μια ωραία ημέρα ο προϊστάμενός σου με φαεινές ιδέες, να γίνεις λέει networked practitioner. Μ' άλλα λόγια να διατηρείς μπλογκ για την έρευνά σου, να έχεις τουίτερ και να στέλνεις τακτικά ενημερώσεις, να έχεις φεισμπουκ, γουίκι, πράσινα άλογα με τις δραστηριότητές σου ΚΑΙ να φτιάχνεις τις παρουσιάσεις σου όχι στο πτωχό παουερπόιντ αλλά τουλάχιστον στο prezi και να περιλαμβάνουν και φιλμάκια, και υλικό ονλάιν και λαγούς με πετραχήλια. Α, και να συμμετέχεις σε καμιά εικοσαριά practitioner communities. 
Όσο για το μάθημά σου, θα πρέπει να ετοιμάζεις για κάθε μάθημα δεκαπλάσιο οπτικοακουστικό υλικό απ'όσο χρειάζεσαι, να δουλεύει άψογα, να είσαι όχι μόνο δάσκαλος αλλά και σκηνοθέτης, ηχολήπτης, μοντέρ, ρυθμιστής ήχου, γραφίστας, σχεδιαστής κλπ. Όλα αυτά πρέπει να δουλεύουν σε όλες τις πλατφόρμες που μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς. Να οργανώνεις εκπαιδευτικές δραστηριότητες εντός και εκτός της αίθουσας διδασκαλίας κλπ κλπ κλπ. Κι αυτό για να πάρεις στην αξιολόγηση των φοιτητών στο τέλος της χρονιάς καμιά καλούτσικη κριτική (που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι να τους περάσεις, άμα τους περάσεις καλά λόγια θα πούνε). 
Ενώ ξέρεις ότι οι διδασκαλικές σου ικανότητες μετράνε το πολύ για ένα 10% της μονιμότητας. Ενώ τα ερευνητικά που μετράνε για το 90% θα πρέπει να τα κάνεις τις ώρες που σου απομένουν από τα μπλογκ και τα τιτιβίσματα. Και να συμμετέχεις στα διάφορα φόρα. 
Άσε που τώρα ξεκίνησε κι άλλο βάσανο. Να πρέπει να κάνεις open research, δηλαδή να δημοσιεύεις την ενδιάμεσή σου έρευνα παντού για να τη σχολιάζουν οι πάντες (και οι άσχετοι). Ή έχουν αρχίσει να μετράνε σαν citations πόσα repostings είχε το τιτίβισμα που ανακοίνωνε το αποτέλεσμα της έρευνάς σου. Και καλά να είναι η έρευνά σου κάτι για το οποίο δεν έχει άποψη κι η κουτσή Μαρία. Τι γίνεται όταν κάνεις π.χ. ιστορία, το αγαπημένο θέμα όλων των Ελλήνων. Και πες ότι κάνεις ιστορία του εμφύλιου ή της τρομοκρατίας στην Ελλάδα. Και δημοσιεύσεις ενδιάμεσα αποτελέσματα που δεν αρέσουν σε κάποιον πολιτικό χώρο. Θα τους έχεις στο σβέρκο σου από την αρχή της έρευνάς σου. 

Πολλή δουλειά για ελάχιστη ανταμοιβή- και δεν εννοώ μισθολογική. Αν βεβαίως αρχίσει η διδασκαλία να μετράει όσο κι η έρευνα τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν, αλλά αυτό δεν θα συμβεί σύντομα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Υπάρχουν ένα δυο ζητήματα που είναι προβληματικά σε αυτό το μοντέλο:
> Πρώτα πρώτα, γιατί δεν τα παρατάνε τόσο εύκολα οι φοιτητές που πηγαίνουν σε συμβατικά πανεπιστήμια όπως οι φοιτητές εξ αποστάσεως;


Καλημέρα. Όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι ζητήματα που θα αντιμετωπίζονται στην εφαρμογή, δεν είναι ζητήματα που θα αποτελέσουν μακροχρόνιο εμπόδιο στην εξάπλωση των τεχνολογιών. Πάντως, μια απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου είναι ότι αυτή τη στιγμή η συμμετοχή στο ένα ή στο άλλο πρόγραμμα (το συμβατικό ή το εξ αποστάσεως) προϋποθέτει διαφορετική «επένδυση» (οικονομική, ψυχολογική κτλ) άρα και διαφορετική δέσμευση. 

Για να έχει νόημα αυτή η συζήτηση, η πρόκληση θα είναι να καταθέσεις εσύ τους λόγους που θα έχουμε όλο και περισσότερα εξ αποστάσεως προγράμματα και να καταθέσω εγώ τις αρνητικές πτυχές που θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν.


----------



## christine (Nov 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ή απλώς προσφέρει και θα προσφέρει σκέτες γνώσεις;



Από τη στιγμή που τα πανεπιστήμια αγκάλιασαν τα moocs, θεωρώ ότι θα τα εντάξουν στο πρόγραμμά τους κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον. 
Κάποια πανεπιστήμια ήδη προσφέρουν μαθήματα που τα αναγνωρίζουν μετά στο πρόγραμμά τους. Με προϋποθέσεις, εννοείται. Για παράδειγμα, απαιτούν επιτόπια εξέταση και ταυτοποίηση προσώπου.
Η Coursera π.χ. απαιτεί χρήση κάμερας για το signature track της.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για να έχει νόημα αυτή η συζήτηση, η πρόκληση θα είναι να καταθέσεις εσύ τους λόγους που θα έχουμε όλο και περισσότερα εξ αποστάσεως προγράμματα και να καταθέσω εγώ τις αρνητικές πτυχές που θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν.



Οι λόγοι είναι απλοί: είναι καλή διαφήμιση για τα "κανονικά" προγράμματα του πανεπιστημίου, το κόστος για το πανεπιστήμιο είναι χαμηλότερο. 
Αν περιμένεις να σου πω περί ιδεολογίας, να μπορεί ο φοιτητής στη Σαχάρα να αποκτήσει γνώσεις κλπ δεν θα το πω, γιατί όπως ξεκαθάρισα πιο πάνω μέρος των σπουδών είναι η απόκτηση γνώσεων. Για να είναι όμως πλήρεις οι σπουδές χρειάζεται επαφή με την πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα, χρειάζεται να γνωρίσεις τους αυριανούς συναδέρφους σου κλπ κλπ. Φυσικά αν το όνειρό σου είναι να πάρεις το πτυχίο για να διοριστείς με το μέσο της οικογένειάς σου αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες 

Και επίσης, όπως είπα πιο πάνω, όταν θα καταργηθεί το ένα από τα δύο Ο, το ξανασυζητάμε. 

Όμως, δεν ξεκίνησα αυτό το νήμα για να κάνουμε συζήτηση για το μέλλον της εκπαίδευσης. Το ξεκίνησα για να προτείνει κανένας κανένα καλό MOOC που έχει ανακαλύψει.


----------



## christine (Nov 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το ξεκίνησα για να προτείνει κανένας κανένα καλό MOOC που έχει ανακαλύψει.




Coursera (ανοίγουν μια-δυο φορές το χρόνο):

Social network analysis (δυο ταχυτήτων)
Gamification  (έχει γίνει της μοδός στις εταιρείες κοπανιστού αέρα)
Intro to International Criminal Law  (δύσπεπτο αλλά καλό)
Learn to Program (python, ανίδεοι αρχάριοι)
A History of the World since 1300 (ο μόνος που κάνει μάθημα και μέσα από το forum)

Το Stanford έχει ωραία μαθήματα, αλλά το παράτησα γιατί ζητάνε πολλές ομαδικές εργασίες.

Λέω να δώσω μια ευκαιρία και σε αυτούς. Κρατικό γαλλικό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2013)

Είδα αυτό το φιλμάκι και σκεφτηκα τον Νίκελ. Δεν ξερω γιατί. Παρεμπιπτοντως, αυτό με τις δουλειες που δεν υπήρχαν το 2004 είναι υπερβολή, ΟΚ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2013)

Το βιντεάκι δεν μας κάνει να σκεφτούμε μόνο ποιες θα είναι οι εξελίξεις στην παιδεία — πώς θα μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά, πώς θα πρέπει να διδάσκουν οι δάσκαλοι. Πρέπει να μας κάνει να σκεφτούμε και τι θα πρέπει οι μαθητές του σήμερα να μαθαίνουν πώς να φτιάχνουν αύριο. Ποια θα είναι τα επόμενα πολυμέσα και οι επόμενοι τρόποι επικοινωνίας, ποιες μορφές θα παίρνει το περιεχόμενο, πώς θα εξασφαλίζεται η ελκυστικότητα και η ανταγωνιστικότητα.

Αυτές άλλωστε είναι οι πτυχές που βλέπουμε να αναδεικνύονται από τις συζητήσεις στη Βουλή ή σε πάνελ για την παιδεία και άλλους δημόσιους χώρους προβληματισμού των Ελλήνων, έτσι; :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2013)

Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Πώς γίνεται να ξέρουμε σήμερα τι θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξουμε αύριο; 
Μαθαίνουμε αυτά που χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε σήμερα και για κάθε τι καινούργιο που εμφανίζεται χτίζουμε στις υπάρχουσες γνώσεις. Άλλωστε η τεχνολογία δεν προχωράει με άλματα, δεν πήγαμε από το αεροπλάνο των Ράιτ στο Κονκόρντ, μεσολάβησαν πολλά αεροπλάνα. 
Κι εγώ που πήγα πανεπιστήμιο όταν δεν υπήρχαν κινητά τηλέφωνα και λάπτοπ, κι οι τηλεοράσεις ήταν με καθοδικές ακτίνες μπορώ να λύσω και να ξανασυναρμολογήσω (με βελτιώσεις) το κινητό μου και το λάπτοπ μου και να κάνω αλλαγές στο λογισμικό της τηλεόρασής μου (αν και είναι πιο εύκολο να τη λύσω). Αυτό τι σημαίνει; ότι το 1993 έμαθα να κάνω τα επαγγέλματα του 2013; Που δεν τα είχαμε δει ούτε στον ύπνο μας;


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2013)

Όχι, δεν είπα ότι θα διδάξεις στον μαθητή τη φυσική, τη χημεία ή τις γλώσσες προγραμματισμού που δεν έχουν δημιουργηθεί ακόμα. Δύσκολο – και δεν έχω δώσει την εντύπωση του τρελού, ελπίζω.

Μπορείς ωστόσο να προβλέψεις ποιο δρόμο έχουν πάρει οι εξελίξεις και ποιες πάνω-κάτω θα είναι οι μελλοντικές απαιτήσεις. Αρχίζοντας από το ρόλο της παγκοσμιοποίησης: αν δεν φυσάνε τα αγγλικά σου, δεν θα έχεις προκοπή σε νέα σχήματα. Αν δεν είσαι internet savvy, μην υποβάλεις βιογραφικό. Θα φτιάχνεις περιεχόμενο στο διαδίκτυο; Αυτό πια είναι ένα σύνολο ουσιαστικού λόγου, εικαστικής αισθητικής, μαρκετίστικης ελκυστικότητας κτλ. Ποιες θα είναι οι ανάγκες στον κόσμο που διαμορφώνεται; Σε ποια καρέ της σκακιέρας θα μείνει να παίζει η Ευρώπη; Τι μπορεί να κάνει η Ελλάδα; Πώς θα έχει ανταγωνιστικά πλεονεκτήματα; Πώς θα προετοιμάζεις μαθητές και φοιτητές για αυτά; Πώς θα αποκτήσουν σκέψη που θα αναγνωρίζει τις προκλήσεις και θα ανακαλύπτει νέες απαντήσεις; Τι πρέπει να προσθέσουμε στα προγράμματα για τους μαθητές και φοιτητές; Πώς θα εξοικειωθούν με αυτά οι εκπαιδευτικοί; Πώς θα περάσουμε ή θα περιορίσουμε τη σαβούρα του προγράμματος; Πώς θα εξασφαλίσουμε μέγιστη απόδοση με τα φτωχά μέσα της χώρας; Με λίγα λόγια, πρέπει να σχεδιάζουμε με σαφή αντίληψη του μέλλοντος και όχι με σφιχταγκάλιασμα των τοτέμ του παρελθόντος.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2013)

OK, αλλά αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι τωρινά ζητήματα, όχι αυριανά. 
Τώρα χρειάζονται τα αγγλικά, οι ιντερνετογνώσεις κλπ. 
Αύριο μπορεί να χρειάζονται τα σουαχίλι (ποτέ δεν ξέρεις), και μπορεί να έχουμε περάσει στην επόμενη φάση του ιντερνέτ, όποια θα είναι αυτή. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ζήτημα προγραμματισμού, που δεν βλέπω να κάνει ιδιαίτερα το κράτος στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αύριο μπορεί να χρειάζονται τα σουαχίλι (ποτέ δεν ξέρεις).



Μα δεν θα πάμε με το ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Προσεκτικές προβλέψεις χρειάζονται. Ιδού:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2693-Την-ίδια-ώρα-στην-Κίνα&p=204974#post204974


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2013)

*Εκτοξεύτηκαν ταυτόχρονα 29 δορυφόροι*

[...] Στους υπόλοιπους 28 μικροσκοπικούς δορυφόρους του Minotaur- 1 συμπεριλαμβάνεται ο TJ3Sat, ο πρώτος δορυφόρος που σχεδιάστηκε και κατασκευάστηκε από μαθητές λυκείου, αλλά και ο νέος PhoneSat 2.4 της NASA, που κατασκευάστηκε από εξαρτήματα smartphone. [...]

_Ελευθεροτυπία_, Κατ. Κανόνη


----------

